# In Search of Car Cover.



## 98vrsix (Jun 3, 2003)

I am getting ready to move to a new apartment and I will be taking the train to work, there is no need to drive the VRSIX during the week and most of the weekend. I am in search of a good car cover for my MKIII Jetta. It will sit outside for at least 7 days at a time. So I would like some direction and advice from you guys. I have done a search here on vwvortex and no results.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: In Search of Car Cover. (98vrsix)*

I can thoroughly recommend Covercraft. They aren't the cheapest, but are custom made for each car to fit perfectly and are very high quality. 
http://covercraft.com/


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: In Search of Car Cover. (randyvr6)*

Definitely spend the extra $$$ for a custom fit cover over the generics. I've owned two different Evoluttion 4 (fabric by Kimberly Clark) custom fit car covers for my 1990 Corrados. Both of them fit like a glove, the last was made by Wolf. 
I presently have a generic "medium" sized $40 Evolution 4 cover on one of my Corrados in the driveway. It fits like a queen sized sheet on a twin bed... If I shot you a photo, you'd point out how hideous it looks... Trust me, don't go for the "generic". It doesn't even look good on my wife's MkV Jetta. 
When you start looking for rock bottom prices on custom-fit car covers, check http://www.JCWhitney.com. Their Noah and Evolution 4 covers are about as inexpensive as you will find.


----------

